# Death Breath!



## GoodGirl! (May 18, 2013)

Our 3-4 month old mutt has death breath, as in one whiff could knock you dead :fear:. It really smells like poop, so much so that if it wasn't for us living in an apartment (necessitating leashed and supervised potty breaks) I would just assume she was eating her own poop.

She drinks well and stays hydrated. Her teeth look clean and our vet saw her last week, and said they look fine. She eats grain free stuff (I sort of rotate between Grandma Lucy varieties and kibble, presently Canine Caviar), with no digestive upset and solid, formed poop. She has plenty of stuff to chew (antlers, Himalayan chews, rope toys, my socks, my daughters blankie ). 

Any ideas on suggestions? She's a love bug who would be tickled to give plenty of kisses, but no one in the family is inclined to suffer through them while we gag.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

is she loosing baby teeth?
the smell of blood can do that.

deep six the socks and blankets before you become the vet's best friend.


----------

